# اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية وشرح التنزيل



## سعد العادلى (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم سوف أقوم بشرح كيفية رفع وتنزيل ملف على 
 
اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 

وهذا الموقع من عملى 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​
​​بعد الضغط على رابط الموقع سيتم فتح كما فى اسفل الصورة






اولا سنقوم بشرح كيفية رفع اى ملف على المكتبة وذلك من خلال مستطيل فيه كلمة براوز وأبلود 
كما هو موضح في هذه الصورة







نضغط على كلمة براوز ونحدد الملف الذي نريد رفعه 
ثم أوبن كما في الصورة الآتية 






 بعد الضغط على أوبن نضغط على أبلود كما في الصورة 
أدناه 





وننتظر حتى تظهر لنا هذه الرسالة كما في هذه الصورة






بعد ظهور القائمة نختار منها كوبى لرابط الملف عندما نريد تحميلة مرة اخرى وبهذا يتم رفع الملفات على المكتبة 

ثانيا :- شرح تنزيل اى كتاب من المكتبة 

بعد الدخول الى الموقع وظهور الثفحة الرئيسية للمكتبة كما بالصورة 






نختار اى كتاب مراد تحميلية ومن اسفل الكتاب نجد ايقونتين هما ( تنزيل و خصائص للملف )
نختار علامة التنزيل كما بالصورة​



​بعد الضغط على العلامة سيتم فتح الصفحة التالية كل ما عليك هو الضغط عن هذا الزر تنزيل الان كما بالصورة





​
*وبالضغط عليه ستنتقل الى* *صفحة التحميل وسيبدأ العد التنازلي لمدة 30 ثانيه*​*



*​​*
بعد انتهاء العد التنازلي سيظهر لك رابط التحميل ........اضغط عليه​ 


​بعد الضغط على الرابط سيبدأ التحميل مباشرة​
وفى النهاية ارجوا من الله ان ينال اعجابكم ........

​​​*​


----------



## سعد العادلى (14 أبريل 2010)

انا اقصد الموقع من عملى اقصد بيها انى انا اللى رافع الكتب على الموقع 4shared


----------



## مستريورك (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## سعد العادلى (17 أبريل 2010)

العفو ربنا يخليكو


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## سعد العادلى (20 أبريل 2010)

ياريت كلنا نشارك بكتبفى المكتبة حتى تكون فى ميزان حسانتكم

زى ماشرحت التنزيل على المكتبة ياريت كلنا ننزل اجدد كتب قى التبريد


----------



## سعد العادلى (23 أبريل 2010)

*الجهد الكبير*

الحمد لله على تنزيل احدث الكتب 

انتظروا المزيد ........................


----------



## سعد العادلى (24 أبريل 2010)

اول مرة على المكتبة برامج نادرة للتبريد


----------



## سعد العادلى (26 أبريل 2010)

حصرى وبرامج كمان على المكتبة


----------



## سمير شربك (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي سعد جهد كبير تحسد عليه


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ... :75:


----------



## سعد العادلى (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد العادلى (2 مايو 2010)

تمام على البرامج


----------



## سعد العادلى (8 مايو 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## mensh2007 (12 مايو 2010)

جهد مشكور علية وبارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## محمد جدوع (23 مايو 2010)

مشكورييييييييين


----------



## مرتضى عبدالرحمن (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد العادلى (27 مايو 2010)

*هل توافق على نشر الكتب الهندسية بالنت ذات حقوق التأليف والنشر مجانا للمنفعة العامة ونشر العلم؟؟؟؟*


ادخل وشارك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199981.html


----------



## سعد العادلى (1 يونيو 2010)

استنوا الجديد على الكتبة


----------



## eng_taha_a (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amrmoor (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جداجدا جدا مهندسنا


----------



## سعد العادلى (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على التعليق


----------



## صام الحمداني (15 يونيو 2010)

سعيكم مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (19 يونيو 2010)

الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد.


----------



## سعد العادلى (26 يونيو 2010)

لاول مرة على المكتبة مشاريع تخرج


----------



## المتضرر (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع وننتضر المزيد


----------



## ahmad-mraai (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررر أخي الكريــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## وش جابني (18 يوليو 2010)

ربي يوفقك وينوور حياتك


----------



## سعد العادلى (27 يوليو 2010)

يلا بينا ننزل الجد يد فى التبريد من على المكتبة ومجانى


----------



## سعد العادلى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم تقبل من صيامنا


----------



## التونى1 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى سعد العادلى
على موضوعك


----------



## Badry75 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ابحث عن فيديومصور لعمرات كباسات الشيللر


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كلوا موجود على المكتبة وزيادة كمان


----------



## سعد العادلى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كل سنة
وانتوا بخيرا بسبب بداية الدراسة


----------



## نزار-خضر (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سعد العادلى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع ترامب


----------



## baqi (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد العادلى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اوى وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## سعد العادلى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على تنزيل احدث الكتب


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس سعد علي الجهد الكبير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد العادلى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

لاول مرة على المكتبة فولدر خاص للبرامج الهندسية بع د عناء طويل ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## سعد العادلى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن ننزل كلنا كتب على المكتبة


----------



## mgeldin (26 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## welding eng (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ......... وابقاك ذخرا للاسلام و اهله


----------



## سعد العادلى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ا وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سعد العادلى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## fantomas (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك كل خيررررررررررر


----------



## سعد العادلى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

امين يارب


----------



## ود السريحة (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لمازا لا يفتح معي الموقع


----------



## boda portsaid (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ..!

تحفة هندسية هذه المكتبة .!


----------



## firasrihawy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي لهذه المعلومات


----------



## chanch (29 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## حسن-12 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## سعد العادلى (10 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (11 يناير 2011)

أحبتـــي ولكم مني كل الشكر


----------



## حسام محمد (17 يناير 2011)

يسلمو استاذ سعد شي حلو كتيييييييير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*دى مش مكتبة دى موسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسوعة

:1::13::1:
:75:
*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (18 يناير 2011)

مجهود جدا رائع
جعله الله في موازين حسناتك






تحياتي


----------



## eng.elshetry (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم , لكن للاسف لم اتمكن من التحميل .


----------



## smart_eng (25 مارس 2011)

شكر جزيل


----------



## رائد حمامرة (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## سعد العادلى (31 مارس 2011)

نعم ........................... للحرية


----------



## كرم الحمداني (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي سعد وبارك الله فيك وبعملك


----------



## سعد العادلى (29 أبريل 2011)

تحيا ثورة 25 يناير


----------



## سعد العادلى (3 مايو 2011)

انا عاوز اى شى عن solidworks2008


----------



## nofal (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على التعليق


----------



## الثعلب2000 (15 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وقبله منك


----------



## سعد العادلى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وفقكم الله


----------



## فواز قولي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

سدد الله خطاك لما فيه خير الأمة


----------



## eng_wmf (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أغلى مكتبة تبريد وتكييف 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zanzan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

2جهد مشكور علية وبارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## haning (3 يناير 2012)

الله يوفقك انشالله ويبارك فيك
انت انسان روعة شكرا جزيلا
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mahmod_yosry (3 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mahmod_yosry (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zroogaa (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## عبدالله العراقي87 (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووور اخي سعد على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## mohammed moselhy (3 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور جداً على المجهود الرائع 
*


----------



## aamersan (15 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط اعلاه لايعمل 
مع الشكر


----------



## kidak88 (15 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## firasqurany (16 مارس 2013)

متشكرين
بس للاسف انه الرابط مش بيعمل


----------



## engineer (25 أبريل 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

